

Sleeping over eight hours a day associated with greater risk of stroke - alexcasalboni
http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/sleeping-over-eight-hours-a-day-associated-with-greater-risk-of-stroke

======
ChuckFrank
Sleeping science appears to be the diet/nutrition science of the new
millennium. Every week there's a new suggestion that mixes up causation with
correlation, and in the process it diminishes the popular credibility of
science, when it's not seen as self correcting, but simply unable to figure
out what it wants to recommend.

Woody Allen had it right in Sleeper --

Dr. Melik: This morning for breakfast he requested something called "wheat
germ, organic honey and tiger's milk." Dr. Aragon: [chuckling] Oh, yes. Those
are the charmed substances that some years ago were thought to contain life-
preserving properties. Dr. Melik: You mean there was no deep fat? No steak or
cream pies or... hot fudge? Dr. Aragon: Those were thought to be unhealthy...
precisely the opposite of what we now know to be true. Dr. Melik: Incredible.

~~~
collyw
Nutrition seemed to be fairly well understood until recently, and the advice
was consistent. I am sure in the last couple of months I have seen different
articles blame carbs, fat or protein for all our modern day ills.

------
edward
Another view:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16964783](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16964783)

